

Buried in Jeb Bush Website, a ‘Die Hard’ Surprise - yincrash
http://www.nytimes.com/politics/first-draft/2015/06/15/buried-in-jeb-bush-web-site-a-die-hard-surprise/

======
ori_b
The easter eggs themselves are pretty boring, but I find it fascinating that
they're reported on in the NY Times. And I find it even more fascinating that
they don't try to explain once what source code is in that entire piece.

Coding is actually becoming mainstream.

------
JeffMeier
is it good thinking to add Lorem Ipsum dummy copy to a politico's website? how
about [http://www.lorem-ipsum.info](http://www.lorem-ipsum.info) \-- that site
generates Chinese random copy (or Japanese, Hindi, Arab), might add some flair
and class to the nonsense

------
JeffMeier
is it good thinking to add Lorem Ipsum dummy copy to a politico's website? how
about [http://www.lorem-ipsum.info](http://www.lorem-ipsum.info)? Chinese
random copy (or Arab, Hindi, Japanese), might add some flair and class to the
nonsense

------
cwhy
Is it for SEO?

